# Betta fish with Celestial Pearl Danios?



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys.
I saw someone put CPD's with a betta fish.
My Betta Fish has sadly killed some RCS, in his day, but did not harm a small Otocinclus Catfish.
Do you think that my Betta fish could live with my Celestial Pearl Danios?
THANKS!


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thats kind of an expensive risk... those guys arnt cheap. Imo I wouldn't put anything with a betta as they are unpredictable. . My betta even kills snails lol


----------

